# Please ID and help me out



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

hi i have had this algae for about a month so far and its still going aftre all me attempts to get rid of it. I have a uv unit but i think im running the water to quicl though is so im going to slow it down on the weekend when i do a 50% water change. here are some link to some pictures, it is like a tiny green hair like, very strong

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y160/AussieStar/DSC01609.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y160/AussieStar/DSC01611.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y160/AussieStar/DSC01614.jpg

thanxs any help will be great


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like thread algae... Keep as much pulled off by hand as possible on a daily basis.

What we need to know is more about your tank setup, lighting, water parameters, C02, ferts etc. This will help us to know what is causing the algae in the first place and what you need to do to get rid of it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The UV unit is only going to work on planktonic algae---basically green water algae. What you have is hair algae, and, it doesn't get pulled through the UV unit, and so, it does not get killed. The best thing you can do is remove as much as possible by hand. Perhaps shrimp will eat some of it. Perhaps rosy barbs or other algae-eating fish.


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

k, tank is 72x24x25, lighting is 2 150 watt MHS with 10000k blubs seeing i cant get anything between 6500k - 88ook in aus. run for 2 lots of 4 hours during the day, i tested it on the weekend and all my levels were fine, all in the ok region on my test kit. i have a sms122 controller that is set to 7.0 casue i have 2 electric yellows in there casue they were getting picked on in my other tank. i havent started to add ferts yet tank was only fairly new then i got this outbreak. My cleaning crew consists of 2 SAE, 2 suckermouths 2 common bristlenoses and 4 peppermints but they dont do anything. here is a link to my running journal on another forum http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=17253,
thanxs AS


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You need to add ferts so your plants can grow to out compete the algae... _Do you know your readings on N03/P04?_

I would also increase your lighting from 8 hours daily to 10 hours... Plants need at least 10-12 hours of daily lighting to photosynthesize properly.

_Do you add C02_?... If you have 2WPG or more you need to add C02 and keep it at around 30ppm. Lack of C02 is one of the main reasons for algae issues.


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

what fert would u recommend?
i just test it, and on my sera test kit 
NO3: < 0mg/l
PO4: < 0.1mg/l and all my other levels were in the first part on the test kits so levels are fine, thinbk its the lighting and CO2. I was going to get two 130 watt PC Blubs to increase the wpg and even out the K rating, should i order them to help it out, i think it would by what you have been saying.

So i will get out what ever i can see and inc ress the lighting to 10 hours straight and put the CO2 on the same timer and run it at 30ppm

Thanxs for your help ill keep you posted


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

As already pointed out, the best thing you can do for the plants is add some nitrate (NO3). Assuming your test kit is correct, a level of zero on nitrates indicates a nitrate deficiency. While zero nitrates may be good for non-planted tanks, plants need nitrates to grow, as well as phosphates. When either of these (NO3 or PO4) has a zero reading your tank is deficient and the algae will start to grow.

The addition of nitates and phosphates (PO4) are needed in planted tanks at higher lighting levels for healthy plant growth. When the plants are healthy, algae will be greatly reduced.

For a tank your size, the best bet would be to get some dry fertilizers from Greg Watson:

http://www.gregwatson.com/DryAquaticFertilizers.asp

Mono Potassium Phosphate (PO4) and Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) are the main ones you will need. Since you are placing an order it may not hurt to also get some K2SO4 and Trace elements (Plantex CSM+B) for future use and to save on shipping costs. All of these will cost you less than $20 USD, not including shipping, and will last a long time. In comparison, $20 USD worth of Seachem's brand of fertilizers may last you a month or two.

The fertilizers will more than likely help out more than the additional lighting.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ditto to what MatPat said...You need to increase your N03/P04 levels, keeping N03 at around 10ppm and P04 around 1ppm. This along with increasing C02, lighting and starting a good fert regimen will get you on the way to a algae free tank. It's all about balance, Good Luck!


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

k, i'll look into the ferts. How do you work out the ppm? my kit only tells me mg/l. 2 others things aswell, i have seen on here, but cant remember where people have posted there lightning charts like the % of lighting at different times and their fert chart. Could someone give me a link to any of these or there own so i can re read and go from there.
Thanxs tim


----------



## Navi (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't know about the charts Aussie_Star, but I can tell you ppm and mg/l are the same thing. 1.0 ppm = 1.0 mg/l.


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

so they ferts mat said will do my fine? will not have to get any others?. should i get the plantex one with added iron? or just the normal?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken I believe that plantex has iron in it too, it just that the plantex plus as extra iron.


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

So i should get:
Mono Potassium Phosphate (PO4)
Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
K2SO4
Trace elements (Plantex CSM+B) 

But he cant send KN03 internationally, so i cant get that but it is in the pmdd pre mix same with the others, should i just get some of that and the P04 that isnt in the pmdd?
So im thinking of getting 3 lots of pmdd and 3 P04 and i should be set for a while


----------



## kron (May 31, 2005)

Aye mate if your thinking of ordering in some pmdd off greg watson, I might want to chuck in for 1 lot of pmdd and we could split the shipping or something?? Email me at [email protected] or pm me if you would be interested in doin that. Could save us both a bit of money


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Aussie_star said:


> So i should get:
> Mono Potassium Phosphate (PO4)
> Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
> K2SO4
> ...


That should be all you need... In in the states there is a product called_ Green Light stump remover _which is pure potassium nitrate which is what I use to supply N03. I found mine at a Lowe's store, maybe you can find some in Australia or something similar. Just make sure that it is pure potassium nitrate with no other additives.


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

I have sent you a pm kron, 
k trenac ill see what i can get around here


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

kron get back to me asap casue i wanna order as soon as you reply


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

KNO3 should be available there at ag stores, or hydroponics places of as Stump remover.

You'll need to check around, you can search for other Ozzies on various forums also and see if they can hook you up, the UK is easy enough these days to locate these items and it really saves the $$$.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

k, thanks plant ill have to search it out.
i just order my ferts and extra lighting so hopefully here soon


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

well i got the lights just waiting on the ferts, but i maybe downing sizing aquairum to a 120 so it fits my room, seeing a 6x2x2 isnt really good for a tiny bedroom like mine, but i will still have the 187 turn it into something else.
But another question
the algae is growing out of the subrtate and wood now, but not as much as on the plants, why would this be?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The algae growth would still be due to the same things, lack of CO2 and/or fertilizers. Remove as much as you can manually, get your CO2 levels into the 30ppm range and add the fertilizers. 

Within a couple of weeks to a month your algae problems should disappear


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

yea well i got my ferts today, so aftre i get some info on dosing them. So i take my co2 of the ph controller? or increase it to about 30ppm in the bubblecounter still on the ph controller? not sure which one
So any info one dosing ferts and pre paring them from greg watson, i got po4 and pre mix


----------



## Noddy65 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi guys...yes KNO3 is almost impossible to get in Aus but try Chemical Companies, they can sell it to you. If you were in Perth I could arrange some for you, we all get together and buy the stuff.


----------

